# Tica Surf Rod Models!!



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

UELA vs. UEHA

Has anyone used the UELA Model? What's the different between the two models in term of pricing, casting, overall? I notice there is the diff. in the cord grip vs. foam grip. I saw the UELA Model from James Tackle for about $20 less than the UEHA Model. You info is highly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tica Rods.*

To my knowledge that is the only difference.

The cork ones are the 2002 model and the form grips are the 2003 models.

The following info came from the following link :

http://www.digitaldagger.com/rods/tica.html#ueha

I ordered my Tice from this place. No problems.


NEW 2002! TICA UEHA Series Graphite Surf Rod with Cork Grips 
Brand new 2002 Tica Spinning 2pc Rod with one year warranty. 
TICA Surf Rod with Cork Grips, Top of the Line Tica Rod. 
Just in, First thing I did was to grab one for me. 
Better than Lamiglas-Fenwick-St Croix-G Loomis 
The Best Fast Action Rod I have ever used! 
You will not be disappointed with is one. 
The UEHA630501S 10' rod is listed as heavy, fast action, 2-8 oz, line 12-30. Flat Graphite Blank Black, with high gloss Black wrapping, with silver bands. Guides are coated Titania hardloy dissipates heat, 3 leg footed guides are high quality Stainless Steel. Off set 2 piece rod with the handle the shorter of the two, has the graphite G20 rubber seat. The cork handle runs above and below reel seat, with a rubber end cap. 
Do not pass up the 2002 New UEHA TC2 rods. Now on special sale! 
Model Length Action Type Line Wt. Lure Wt. Pcs. Price Sale Price 
UEHA421301C 7' M Surf Casting 6 - 17 1/2 - 2 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA521301C 7' MH Surf Casting 10 - 25 3/4 -3 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA421301S 7' M Surf Spinning 6 - 17 1/2 - 2 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA521301S 7' MH Surf Spinning 10 - 25 3/4 -3 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA424401C 8' M Surf Casting 6 - 17 1/2 - 2 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA524401C 8' MH Surf Casting 10 - 25 3/4 -3 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA424401S 8' M Surf Spinning 6 - 17 1/2 - 2 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA524401S 8' MH Surf Spinning 10 - 25 3/4 -3 1 $60.00 $52.00 
UEHA427402S 9' M Surf Spinning 10 - 25 1/2 - 3 2 $80.00 $60.00 
UEHA527402S 9' MH Surf Spinning 12 - 30 2 - 6 2 $80.00 $60.00 
UEHA527402C 9' MH Surf Casting 12 - 30 2 - 6 2 $80.00 $60.00 
UEHA630501S 10' H Surf Spinning 12 - 30 2 - 8 2 $95.00 $70.00 
UEHA630502C 10' H Surf Casting 12 - 30 2 - 8 2 $95.00 $70.00 
UEHA632002S 10'6" H Surf Spinning 12 - 30 2 - 8 2 $104.00 $70.00 
UEHA733502S 11' H Surf Spinning 15 - 40 3 - 8 2 $104.00 $80.00 
UEHA733502C 11' H Surf Casting 15 - 40 3 - 8 2 $104.00 $80.00 
UEHA735002C 11'6" XH Surf Casting 15 - 40 4 - 10 2 $104.00 $86.00 
UEHA836502S 12' XH Surf Spinning 15 - 40 4 - 10 2 $104.00 $86.00 
UEHA836502C 12' XH Surf Casting 15 - 40 4 - 10 2 $104.00 $86.00 





NEW 2003! TICA Graphite Surf Spinning Rods UELA Series 

Just Like The Tica UEHA High Quality Graphite Rods From last year. This New 2003 Model UELA TC Graphite Composite is of the same Quality. The difference Being a 3 piece EVA foam Grip; a G24 Padded stainless steel reel seat; very light weight (less than a pound); very strong back bone; very nice taper to the tip. This rod will be the next Super Striper Rod. Install a Nice Tica Spinning Reel or Bait Runner and you are good to go. 

>>Constructed from graphite composite materials
>>Superior strength blanks
>>Exclusive design for better casting ability
>>Heat treated stainless steel guides and ring to provide less friction and better casting 
>>High quality graphite reel seat
>>Comfortable EVA handle
>>Black stainless steel hook holder 
Model Length Action Type Line Wt. Lure Wt. Pcs. Price 
UELA521301SS 7' MH Surf Spinning 10 - 25 1/2 - 4 1 $44.00 
UELA524401S 8' MH Surf Spinning 10 - 25 1 - 5 1 $46.00 
UELA527402S 9' MH Surf Spinning 12 - 30 2 - 6 2 $50.00 
UELA530502S 10' MH Surf Spinning 12 - 30 2 - 6 2 $53.00 
UELA733502S 11' XH Surf Spinning 15 - 40 3 - 8 2 $59.00 
UELA836502S 12' XXH Surf Spinning 15 - 40 4 - 10 2 $64.00


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Side by side look*

I looked at the two types of tica’s at a Sportsman Show several weeks back. The cheaper one is a less expensive graphite material. To get the same ratings it is a much thicker rod and weighs more. The weight is very noticeable when you hold both rods at the same time but they are still both light rods. If you are throwing lures with it, I would go with the lighter rod. Bait fishing, you may never know the difference. I have never fished with either rod. I have been watching them on ebay waiting for a price that I can’t pass up.

They were $30 difference at the show.

mapcaster


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Tica's #1 on my list


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Crawfish,

I have both. Mapcaster is correct on all of his details, especially the "thickness" and weight difference. I can detect smaller fish biting on the UELA (more flex in the tip) much easier than the UEHA (stiffer tip). I got the UEHA first and picked up the UELA as a back up. The difference between the two is very noticeable especially loading up 8nbait. UEHA is like many XtraHeavy action rods and the UELA is more like a MediumHeavy version. For the money, both are very nice rods.  

Macman


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Thanks*

for all of your input.. .. look like I might have to break out that piggy bank and get ready for Spring 2004... 

TightLines to all!!


----------

